# Suggestions on Build



## Vexodin (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm going to be heading down to my closest computer retail store, and I'm going to be putting together a computer (I'm really bad at physically putting together computers), and I've looked through all of their parts, and have come up with the following build. I know it may be tiresome to look into all the following parts, but any suggestions would be awesome.

The following is going to cost a little over $1,500.00 Canadian after taxes.

Motherboard
Asus P5N32-E SLI Plus Socket 775 nVidia 650i SLI + 570 SLI Quad SLI Ready Dual Channel DDR533/667/800 Quad Core Ready 1333/1066/800/533Mhz FSB
$203.99
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=012998&cid=MB.157

Processor
Intel Core 2 Duo E6550 Socket LGA775, 2.33 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB, 4MB L2 Cache, 65nm (Retail Box) BX80557E6550)
$213.99

Memory
Kingmax 2GB(2048MB) PC5300 DDR2 667MHz 240-pin Unbuffered DIMM
$119.99

Graphics
BFG GeForce 8800 GTS OC2 nVidia GeForce 8800GTS Chipset (580Mhz) Shader Clock (1350Mhz) 320MB (1.7GHz) Dual DVI HDTV Out PCI-Express Graphics
$367.99
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013149&cid=999.243.390

Storage
Seagate Barracuda (ST3500630AS) 7200.10 SATA NCQ 3.0Gb/s 500GB 16MB Cache (OEM)
$117.99
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=010785&cid=HD.96

Case
Thermaltake VF6000BWS Lanbox Lite Black with Window
$104.99
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013310&cid=CS.897

Power Supply
Corsair HX Series CMPSU-520HX 520W ATX Triple Power Supply 120MM Fan 12V 50A Continuous 24PIN ATX Modular
$111.99
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=013410&cid=PS.808

Operating System
Windows XP Home
$110.99

Edit: Added Links


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Looks very nice. I have just two tweaks:

1. The Corsair HX520w, while a high quality supply, won't hold up an 8800GTS. You should look at something like the Thermaltake Toughpower 750w:
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=011143&cid=PS.808

Are you getting two sticks of the 667 MHz RAM? Running two of those sticks in dual channel will get you optimal memory performance. I would get 2 sticks of 1 GB instead of 1 stick of 2 GB.
http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=009850&cid=RAM.475


----------



## chimpinator (May 6, 2007)

I suggest you get Windows XP Media Center Edition instead of Home. Its same price, but you're talking about tons more stuff and a great new look that owns XP.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I don't normally post a me-too post, but wanted to second what TheMatt has advised you to look at. Both items he has mentioned need your attention.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

for a retail outlet the prices arent bad


I would shop around some online stores though, I have seen the E6750 for $209.00 at zip zoom fly and I think they ship to canada 

or maybe tigerdirect 

but regardless, why pair more for a 6550 when you could save a few bucks and get the 6750 which in my opinion is the sweet spot in performance right now 


I agree with my collegues on the other items mentioned

2 x 1gig sticks will deliver better performance

if they dont have the Thermaltake Toughpower 750 watt (only toughpower from thermaltake) 

then you could get by nicely with the Corsair HX620, but you would be pushing the snot outta that 520 watt!!

the 8800 you got listed their is alittle steep too >>>>> for that budget you could get the 640meg card ????


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

mwave.com may ship to canada too; I know one of the hot pricing outlets do!


http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=85025-5&ps=ho1


http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=322839


http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=141806


http://www.zipzoomfly.com/jsp/ProductDetail.jsp?ProductCode=10005522


*mwave.com was the outlet that had the E6750 for $209.00*


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I just noticed your motherboard will run your linked CPU at only 800mhz
yet your processor is capable of 1333 mhz FSB


I would look for a newer model


my fav is

gigabyte GA-965P-DS3 *revision 3.3*


----------

